
The new form of popup ad in Chrome - hubert123
http://ijfirt.site/bliho/a-tux.php?axerqs=366dttdwt472dfavx&uzr=adn&netw=netw_ysh&wo=0&zoneid=72940&clickID=N*5gmm180Vw&subid=905500
======
uwu
i dont know if this is something you should post here

